# Over Abundance: Lemon Curd



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have about 5 cups of lemon curd at my house leftover from an event... other than eating it on scones for the next year, got any ideas? 
im thinkin:
fill a tart w/ it
top a cheesecake

nothing really sounds good to me...


----------



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

How about a filling for thumbprint cookies made with almonds or filling for sandwich cookies. Use as a filling for a coconut cake or lighten with whipped cream and make fresh fruit parfaits.


----------



## caramarie (Jun 26, 2008)

My friend swears this cake is to die for, and it would use up some of the lemon curd! I'm new so can't post URLs yet but if you google for Delia Smith Lemon Curd Cake you can get the recipe (and a mouth-watering picture) from her website.

I've also had cupcakes with lemon curd in small quantities mixed into buttercream vanilla frosting and they were gooooood


----------



## skatesurfcook (Apr 21, 2008)

me thinks mix it into a vinila ice cream base. then id do like a stracciatella type thing but trying use a salted carmilized sugar type thing instead of chocolate


----------



## renhoek (Jun 24, 2008)

I like lemon tarts, and also a roulade made with fluffy lemon sponge and the curd for filling would be nice.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

We just did a lemon cake with lemon curd between the layers and some mixed in the b'cream. It was delicious! I love the idea of fresh strawberry tarts with lemon curd.

What about a gingerbread pudding with a dollop of lemon curd and fresh whipped cream?


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

This is what I would do with it.

Lemon Swirl Cheesecake

Crust
1 cup Graham Cracker Crumbs
3 Tbsp sugar
3 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted

Cheesecake Batter
1 cup Sour Cream 
4 packages (8 oz. each) Cream Cheese, softened to room temperature 
1-cup sugar
3-Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp vanilla
4 eggs, beaten

Lemon Curd
6 large very fresh egg yolks (older eggs will not set up properly)
1-cup sugar
1-tablespoon cornstarch 
1/2 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 stick butter-chopped
20 drops yellow food color 

Preparation:

Make crust and cool completely.
MIX crumbs, 3 Tbsp. sugar and butter; press firmly onto bottom of 9-inch springform pan. Bake at 325°F for 10 minutes. (Bake at 300°F for 10 minutes if using dark nonstick springform pan.) 

Make lemon curd
Put the egg yolks, lemon juice, cornstarch and sugar in the top of a double boiler. Use medium heat and stir with whisk constantly. Once the mixture has heated up (make sure that it's hot because if you start adding the butter before it's hot, it doesn't set up as well) add the butter a couple of pieces at a time. As the previous pieces melt, add 2 more. Once all the butter has been added, let it continue to cook for 15 minutes. Stir occasionally. If it is not thick, let it cook longer than the 15 minutes. Transfer to the fridge and cool completely stirring often to keep the butter from separating. While the curd is chilling mix the cheesecake batter.


MIX sour cream, cream cheese, 1-cup sugar, flour and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Mix in beaten eggs. Remove 1-1/3 cups of the cheesecake batter and stir it along with the 20 drops of yellow food color into the cooled lemon curd. 

Spoon half the cheesecake batter over prepared crust. Spoon half of the lemon curd in dollops into pan. Repeat, ending with lemon curd. With metal spatula or knife, cut through batters to marble. 


BAKE at 325°F for 1 hour 10 minutes or until center is almost set if using silver springform pan. (Bake at 300°F for 1 hour 10 minutes or until center is almost set if using dark nonstick springform pan.) Run knife or metal spatula around rim of pan to loosen cake; cool before removing rim of pan. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

However if you are just about sick of it, it freezes nicely. Makes a great danish filling, croissant filling, fresh berry tart, topping for ice cream, makes a great ice cream itself (swirled), it also makes a killer cocktail: aprox 3oz curd, 16oz ice, 1.5oz vanilla vodka blend well and enjoy! Oh and it makes a great gift in a jar with a package of scones or english muffins.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

heres what I'd do with it...throw it in the garbage and get some peanut-butter...yum.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

add some fresh ginger to it and stuff it inside a chicken breast with a small wedge of camembert
or
add passionfruit and cream to it and make a mousse filling 
or 
add some to a white chocolate truffle mix and then triple dip so milk chocolate, white chocolate, dark chocolate
or add fresh raspberries and serve it with greek yoghurt
or add it to roasted peaches at the end of cooking and use it as a garnish and just sprinkle some roasted almond slivers on top
or make a pavlova/meringue cake and add the lemon curd to it once its cooked or make the same recipe in a swiss roll tin then add the curd and roll up and freeze and serve as a frozen dessert
or put in to an icecream machine and make lemon curd icecream


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Is it home made or shop bought?
If the latter, Spread thickly on hot buttered white toast or thickly buttered weetabix
If its home made, all the above apply.

Hi Tessa good to see you back


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

hey chicky its nice to be back how are you


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

A great favourite in our house is a pear and lemon pie, just peel and dice the pears mix with lemon curd and bake in a pie shell.
The lemon sparks up the pear a bit and takes off some of the sweetness.

Also to add lemon curd to a pear trifle.

qahtan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

lol! im sick of looking at it... i supplied my family and the neighbors with blueberry scones and lemon curd... thanks for all the great ideas.. .


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

How about a nice Lemon Glac,eh?


----------



## kisstc (Jun 20, 2008)

You could freeze it in golf ball sized blocks...Then throw them at people you don't like!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

or at people you do like but just make sure they have their mouths open :talk:


----------



## ceeinthekitchen (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy there's a thread about this already because I have some leftover lemon curd, too. 

I love the idea of using it for thumbprint cookies. But one question - do I fill the cookies with it before baking as is the normal way, or should I make the indentations, bake, then fill? I've only used lemon curd as a topping for stuff already baked, so just wanted to double check.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------

